# Decent slick road tyres in 700x35



## calibanzwei (3 Jun 2011)

Afternoon all,
As per thread title really - looking at replacing the stock Kenda's on my Dawes hybrid with something a little quicker, however was looking at spending not more than 15-20 for each... not having much luck with wiggle/tredz, any suggestions?

Cheers
Colin


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2011)

Would you consider going a little narrower, 35mm CRC have got Schwalbe Kojaks for £22, if thats too much perhaps they have something else on their site? I usually find them cheaper than Wiggle, another site i've used is Probikekit they might have something at the right price.


----------



## ohnovino (3 Jun 2011)

I use Vittoria Randonneur City tyres. They're not completely slick, but the grooves are pretty shallow, and I almost never get visits from the fairy. £16 at Wiggle.


----------



## calibanzwei (3 Jun 2011)

Cheers guys - those Kojaks look scary, but the Vittoria's look like they'd suit me to a tee. Better than the Kenda Holidays that came with the Dawes.


----------



## smiorgan (3 Jun 2011)

calibanzwei said:


> Cheers guys - those Kojaks look scary, but the Vittoria's look like they'd suit me to a tee. Better than the Kenda Holidays that came with the Dawes.



The kojaks are excellent. I have a pair on my cross check, and I've ridden them in all weathers. I thought they'd been discontinued.

If you think they look scary because of the lack of tread - this isn't a problem at all. Good 23mm wide tyres have plenty of grip on the road with no tread to speak of.


----------



## cyberknight (3 Jun 2011)

smiorgan said:


> The kojaks are excellent. I have a pair on my cross check, and I've ridden them in all weathers. I thought they'd been discontinued.
> 
> If you think they look scary because of the lack of tread - this isn't a problem at all. Good 23mm wide tyres have plenty of grip on the road with no tread to speak of.



+1 for road riding you do not need a tread as you are not going to aquaplane or skid, in fact on ice slicks are better as you have more rubber in contact with the road.The only time you would need a knobbly tyre would be for off road or snow.

I ride Continental Gator skins 700x 23 and i have never had a slip that was caused by lack of grip under normal riding conditions, i did fall off in winter but that was black ice.


----------



## PpPete (3 Jun 2011)

A friend of mine had a hybrid with something like those Kendas....I lent him a decent handbuilt front wheel with a 23mm slick to help with his speed. He was sceptical about grip at first.... but he's never had an issue, and he came back a couple of weeks later begging me for a matching rear wheel. I can't get him away from 23s now... even though the bike looks effing silly with them on. 

If your rims will take 25s -these are stonkingly good value


----------



## Angelfishsolo (3 Jun 2011)

Tread is there to disperse water or mud. If you are using these on the roads in dry conditions then slick tyres are perfect. Just think F1 


calibanzwei said:


> Cheers guys - those Kojaks look scary, but the Vittoria's look like they'd suit me to a tee. Better than the Kenda Holidays that came with the Dawes.


----------



## Wankelschrauben (4 Jun 2011)

The best tyres I've ever used were 700C * 19 slicks, they were crazy fast and had exceptional stopping and cornering ability.

They were even better than my current Krylions which are super grippy.


----------



## Melonfish (4 Jun 2011)

Must say i'm really bloody enjoying my Vittoria's, but then this is the fastest bike i've ever owned (hybrid)


----------



## MacB (4 Jun 2011)

Marathon Supreme rigid in 700x35 for £20 each at Spa:-

http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s142p2581


----------



## niggle (4 Jun 2011)

Panaracer Pasela TG: quick, light, comfortable and puncture protected, £19.99: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...dium=shopping&utm_campaign=Google-Products-UK


----------



## BentMikey (4 Jun 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Tread is there to disperse *water *or mud. If you are using these on the roads in dry conditions then slick tyres are perfect. Just think F1



You don't need to disperse water with tread for bicycle tyres. There's no need for grooves for road use, wet or dry.


----------



## Jezston (5 Jun 2011)

BentMikey said:


> You don't need to disperse water with tread for bicycle tyres. There's no need for grooves for road use, wet or dry.




Go on ...

I was under the impression grooves were good for wet surfaces also - water disperses through the channels giving you more grip.

Happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Melonfish (5 Jun 2011)

indeed without a place for the water to disperse won't you technically be aquaplaning!


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2011)

Melonfish said:


> indeed without a place for the water to disperse won't you technically be aquaplaning!



I forget the exact figure but on a narrow tyre you have to be going something like 200mph before aquaplaning becomes an issue. Treads on road bike tyres are only there for fashion/ sellability (is that even a word ;-) ). Its a bit like some fruit may taste better than others but if it doesn't look right it won't sell.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jun 2011)

Even a wide tyre like a car tyre where there's much more width to allow a wedge of water to lift the tyre, needs something more than 50mph in most cases to aquaplane. You want to apply that sort of speed to your bike in the wet? The water will just spray out to the side and leave you with an otherwise normal contact patch.


----------



## Melonfish (5 Jun 2011)

HLaB said:


> I forget the exact figure but on a narrow tyre you have to be going something like 200mph before aquaplaning becomes an issue.



Why am i suddenly having flashbacks to STREETHAWK!


----------



## Hicky (5 Jun 2011)

I've got 32c Infinity armadillos on my sirius hybrid at the moment(did have 23 gatorskins).
I'm using canal towpaths more now so the tread helps a little in the gravel light mud, it is also fairly fast on the road.

Possibly a little more than £20 per tyre.


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2011)

Melonfish said:


> Why am i suddenly having flashbacks to STREETHAWK!



 I'd forgotten about that one


----------

